# Help - Ivomec toxicity?



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I finished worming all my birds yesterday with Eqvalan (ivomectin) (47 birds). Each bird got .05 PO. This morning I have 2 dead on the loft floor (looks like they were trampled) and 1 off in the corner laying on his belly with head down. I brought him in, and propped him up on a heating pad. He is somewhat alert (eyes) but can't seem to move his body. Anything I can give him to counteract. These were 3 of my biggest healthiest birds yesterday before I wormed them!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Drugstores carry Activated Charcoal, make a slurry and start tubing it into the
bird ASAP. Let us know when you have time what % the medication is.
Hope you have got this bird in time. I'll get more links in the meantime
as time permits...hopefully others will jump in here.

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Msfreebird said:


> I finished worming all my birds yesterday with Eqvalan (ivomectin) (47 birds). Each bird got .05 PO. *This morning I have 2 dead on the loft floor (looks like they were trampled) and 1 off in the corner laying on his belly with head down.*
> 
> I brought him in, and propped him up on a heating pad. He is somewhat alert (eyes) but can't seem to move his body. Anything I can give him to counteract.
> *These were 3 of my biggest healthiest birds yesterday before I wormed them!!*


I am so sorry to hear you have lost two of your birds & one is showing signs of feeling under the weather.  

I am unfamiliar with worming meds, however, others, with experience in this area, will be along shortly to assist you. 

I hope the rest of your 'flock' comes through this without incident.

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

This is an aweful situation. When you say you dosed at .05, where on the syringe did you measure? Was it halfway up a 1 ml syringe or did you draw the fluid up to a much lower part of the syringe. In other words, are you sure you used .05 or .5 (half a ml)?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pigeonperson said:


> This is an aweful situation. When you say you dosed at .05, where on the syringe did you measure? Was it halfway up a 1 ml syringe or did you draw the fluid up to a much lower part of the syringe. In other words, are you sure you used .05 or .5 (half a ml)?


I use a tuberculin syringe - definately .05 (5 units) not 1/2cc. Just called the drug store, they have activated charcoal. On my way, be back soon.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your birds, Pigeonperson, I was thinking the same thing:

Here is a little information, I hope will help

_Treating Overdose
PIM 292: 
Treatment is symptomatic and supportive in cases of overdose. Adverse effects are transient, but analgesics and antihistamines may be required. Since ivermectin is believed to enhance GABA activity in animals, it is probably wise to avoid drugs that enhance GABA activity (benzodiazepines, barbiturates, valproate, valproic acid) in patients with potentially toxic ivermectin exposure (MSD, 1988).

Supportive measures are indicated in case of life- threatening poisoning (which is rare). Analgesics and antihistamines are indicated for the treatment of adverse effects. 

In case of ingestion of significant amounts of ivermectin, induce emesis using syrup of ipecac. Gastric lavage may be undertaken. 

The efficacy of activated charcoal in gut decontamination following ingestion of ivermectin has not been documented and warrants investigation. 

Some authors have suggested the use of picrotoxin and physostigmine as antidotal therapies. However, animal studies with these agents employing these agents as antidotes in ivermectin toxicity have been unsatisfactory and are not recommended (Iliff-Sizemore et al., 1990). _

It may be too late for the charcoal since it's a day later, but I would still use it. I would start by first using an antihistamine such as Benadryl, the dose I show is 2-4 mg per Kg. twice a day, do this before the charcoal (give it say an hour before, as I feel the charcoal may interfere with its absorption). If you have Pedialyte keep them well hydrated and to help flush them. I have been using Pyrantel Pamoate lately with very good results and it has a huge margin of safety with dosing.

Wish I could suggest more, my thoughts are with you,

Ron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ivomec shouldn't be that toxic and the dose you gave sounds right.
The charcoal won't help at this point, since they do show signs of toxicity the medication is probably absorbed already and unlikely there is anything left in their intestinal tract a day later.

A few years ago I overdosed all my birds (20+), with 10 times the dose of Ivomec. All they had was a day of feeling a bit under the weather, but none had any severe symptoms. Are you sure you don't have something else going on?

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, this is scary. We just started using Eqvalan about 10 days ago, only we use the kind that goes in their drinking water, not individual doses. I know other members use it too and hopefully they will be on to tell their experiences. 

We saw no adverse reactions to it. We put it in their drinking water 3 straight days and will repeat in 12 days. They did pass roundworms after drinking.

Could some of the pigeons have been given a double dose? In the past, we have always individually dosed ours with Pyrantal but right now we have so many that we decided to flock treat. When we individually dosed, we set up cages in our garage and just as soon as each bird was weighed and dosed, it went immediately into a cage to make sure we didn't dose them a second time by accident. 

I am really sorry over your loss.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, this is scary. We just started using Eqvalan about 10 days ago, only we use the kind that goes in their drinking water, not individual doses. I know other members use it too and hopefully they will be on to tell their experiences.
> 
> We saw no adverse reactions to it. We put it in their drinking water 3 straight days and will repeat in 12 days. They did pass roundworms after drinking.
> 
> ...


I did 47 birds individually (only because I have one in the house with heavy infestation of capillaria and roundworms). Everybody else was healthy. I can only assume it is an allergic reaction. He is alert from the neck up! After I did each one, I put them in carriers so they wouldn't be recaught and dosed again.
The heating pad (set at low) was too warm - so he's under a heat lamp right now.
He weighs 340 grams. I am terrible at converting to KG's.
I have 25mg benadryl. And I have "charco caps" - 520mg activated charcoal per capsule. I also picked up pediatric electrolyte drink. Should I try any of these? He is still alert, but can't move around. When I weighed him, he did grip my hand with his feet.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

jazaroo said:


> Sorry to hear about your birds, Pigeonperson, I was thinking the same thing:
> 
> Here is a little information, I hope will help
> 
> ...


OK, so I'm going backwards here! I have 25mg benadryl. You think I should try it? He weighs 340 grams (don't know how to covert to KG because I'm panicing and can't think straight right now). I have pill form and capsule. How much should I give him?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

I can make a suggestion but I hope you don't hold me to it because I never used Benadryl for a bird.

If the dose is 2-4 mg per kilogram, I would compromise with 3mg per kilogram. That means you multiply .003 x the gram weight of the bird so if you have a 340 gram bird, use 1.02mg twice a day. Use 1 mg. It's close enough.

I honestly don't know if this medication would help in any way because an overdose of Ivermectin is toxic to the liver and this stuff has been in the bird's system for quite a while now but you have nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pigeonperson said:


> I can make a suggestion but I hope you don't hold me to it because I never used Benadryl for a bird.
> 
> If the dose is 2-4 mg per kilogram, I would compromise with 3mg per kilogram. That means you multiply .003 x the gram weight of the bird so if you have a 340 gram bird, use 1.02mg twice a day. Use 1 mg. It's close enough.
> 
> I honestly don't know if this medication would help in any way because an overdose of Ivermectin is toxic to the liver and this stuff has been in the bird's system for quite a while now but you have nothing to lose by trying.


How about if I tube fed some pedialyte? Do you think it might flush him out?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pigeonperson said:


> I can make a suggestion but I hope you don't hold me to it because I never used Benadryl for a bird.
> 
> If the dose is 2-4 mg per kilogram, I would compromise with 3mg per kilogram. That means you multiply .003 x the gram weight of the bird so if you have a 340 gram bird, use 1.02mg twice a day. Use 1 mg. It's close enough.
> 
> I honestly don't know if this medication would help in any way because an overdose of Ivermectin is toxic to the liver and this stuff has been in the bird's system for quite a while now but you have nothing to lose by trying.


My vet just called me back. He said basically the same thing you said. He said its probably to late for benadryl and charcoal because its already in his system. He said they use benadryl BEFORE treatment IF you think they will have an adverse reaction. But this theory is confusing me because as a vet tech I know that they will give an injection of benadryl to a dog or cat that is having a vacine reaction. So where does that leave me?
He told me to keep him warm and hydrated. Do you give pedialyte straight or dilute. I've never used it before. I still think I should try benadryl! Your thoughts?


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Pigeonperson, I have not had cause to use Benadryl myself before either, but is listed in the big book, for avian use. The funny thing in the cautions they say that it has an Atropine like action and toxic side effects, but I imaging this is in an overdose situation and there are few drugs that are not toxic when overdosed.

I also cross checked before posting at the IVIS for dosing ranges and uses and this is a partial listing

_Diphenhydramine HCl Avian 2 IO NL E [1470] Give before asparaginase and doxorubicin to minimize anaphylaxis 
Diphenhydramine HCl Avian 4 IM TID E [1554] For anticholinesterase toxicity _

If the bird where in my care I think I would use use the Benadryl both because it is listed for Ivermectin toxicity and also because it is used in allergic situations, but you have to make the final decision. If you take a 25 mg tablet and completely dissolve it in 25cc of water (or a syrup water mixture to suspend the med better) you will have 1mg of pure med (Benadryl) to each 1cc of fluid and PP has the dose right, 1cc should be safe twice a day. I would give this added to say 6cc of Pedialyte to make a total of 7cc. You do not dilute the Pedialyte.

I hope this helps,

Ron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Use the pedialyte straight. That's what my vet recommends.
With the benadryl, I don't know, it would help if it is an alergic reaction. Are the birds that are affected related to each other?

Reti


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

msfreebird,
I don't know too much about Benedryl for birds but Ron has a citation for its use. You don't have anything to lose using it. Liver toxicity from the wormer can show up a month from now so this may very well become a wait and see situation.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Reti said:


> Use the pedialyte straight. That's what my vet recommends.
> With the benadryl, I don't know, it would help if it is an alergic reaction. Are the birds that are affected related to each other?
> 
> Reti


Funny you should ask that - Yes they are related.
I placed a call to the best avain vet around here and he just called me back. He said .05 is 3xthe normal dose of ivomec for birds weighing 300 grams. He said they should be dosed .003 per bird. He said it is ivomec toxicity. He said benadryl will not help now. He said pedialyte, baby bird formula to keep him hydrated, and warmth. 3-10 days to work out of his system. 
I told him that I used the dosing that was in the "pigeon medical formulary". He said that .05 is overdosing and that it will affect some birds more than others. (depends on the birds GAMA or something or other)


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope you all don't come down on me for this suggestion but I use Panacur which is specially formulated for pigeons plus it has the ability to kill tapeworm which is not one of the culprits Ivermectin gets.. I never had a problem with this drug as long as it was used in birds that were over 8 weeks of age. The key here is specially formulated for pigeons. One capsule is all that is needed. The name of the drug is Ascapilla + and here is a link to Jedds for it:

http://www.jedds.com/Products.asp?MainCategoryID=66&SubCategoryID=546


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

How strong is your ivomec, i think u have got a very strong solution if it killed your birds. I use ivomec regulary and sometimes even put very high doses 0.05 to 0.75 per bird. and if its really high i notice that there fertality drops but non still dies


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

warriec said:


> How strong is your ivomec, i think u have got a very strong solution if it killed your birds. I use ivomec regulary and sometimes even put very high doses 0.05 to 0.75 per bird. and if its really high i notice that there fertality drops but non still dies


I have Eqvalen (ivermectin liquid - 10mg per ml)
The "Pigeon medical formulary" states [/QUOTE] 500-1000 UG (Micrograms), which works out to be .05 - .10 millimeters or cc's/bird for internal parasites. [END QUOTE] I read this to the avain vet that called me back and he said that the 500-1000 micrograms is correct BUT that it doesn't figure out to .05 - .1 cc's. He said it works out to be about .006cc's. He doesn't know if its a misprint or how they are figureing it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

msfreebird,
I have a suggestion that you may want to consider. To play it safe, why not give .01 a day for three straight days?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, three times the dose is not all that bad, at least not for your other birds. 
The reason why I asked if they are related is because some birds (or humans) are more susceptilbe than others and it tends to run in families. It has to do with the cAMP in the liver, an enzyme which metabolizes drugs. Those three birds better never get Ivomec again, not even in normal doses.
You will have to be careful with all medicines in this birds, so better not give him anything right now but supportive care.

If he made it until now, my guess is he will be ok.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

warriec said:


> How strong is your ivomec, i think u have got a very strong solution if it killed your birds. I use ivomec regulary and sometimes even put very high doses 0.05 to 0.75 per bird. and if its really high i notice that there fertality drops but non still dies



After I overdosed my birds my vet told me that Ivomec has a low toxicity, thank goodness, otherwise all my birds would have been dead. And not only did I give them 10x the dose I also gave it injectable.
But seems like Msfreebirds's three birds have an inheritited susceptibility to some drugs.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

pigeonperson said:


> I hope you all don't come down on me for this suggestion but I use Panacur which is specially formulated for pigeons plus it has the ability to kill tapeworm which is not one of the culprits Ivermectin gets.. I never had a problem with this drug as long as it was used in birds that were over 8 weeks of age. The key here is specially formulated for pigeons. One capsule is all that is needed. The name of the drug is Ascapilla + and here is a link to Jedds for it:
> 
> http://www.jedds.com/Products.asp?MainCategoryID=66&SubCategoryID=546


Fred, we too use Panacur if the worm problem is particularly persistent although Pyrantal is our (and our vet's) wormer of choice. We use the liquid Panacur. Our vet says that you have to make sure the correct dosage is given with Panacur. I think Pyrantal is more forgiving and you can actually use it 3 times with 10 day intervals.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Reti said:


> Well, three times the dose is not all that bad, at least not for your other birds.
> The reason why I asked if they are related is because some birds (or humans) are more susceptilbe than others and it tends to run in families. It has to do with the cAMP in the liver, an enzyme which metabolizes drugs. Those three birds better never get Ivomec again, not even in normal doses.
> You will have to be careful with all medicines in this birds, so better not give him anything right now but supportive care.
> 
> ...


I gave him 6cc's of pedialyte - after quite a struggle. He is quite strong still but NO co-ordination. He's moving around on the rolled towels in the cage trying to get comfortable. He acts like he's "drunk". The vet set it affects the nervous system. He did say that adverse affects will show up within a couple hours of dose, and if the other birds are acting fine now - they should be ok.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Reti said:


> Well, three times the dose is not all that bad, at least not for your other birds.
> The reason why I asked if they are related is because some birds (or humans) are more susceptilbe than others and it tends to run in families. It has to do with the cAMP in the liver, an enzyme which metabolizes drugs. Those three birds better never get Ivomec again, not even in normal doses.
> You will have to be careful with all medicines in this birds, so better not give him anything right now but supportive care.
> 
> ...


The other 2 birds I found dead on the center of the loft floor. The 3rd one was off to the side leaning up against the wall in the shavings - looked like he was just resting. But when I ran in, he didn't get up or make any attempt to move.
I finished worming this loft about 7 pm last night. (It took me 2 days to do everybody - 1 loft a day because I was doing it by myself). I went out about 10 pm with a flashlight to check on them and all seemed fine. I wish I had gone out earlier this morning. I feel awful.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It's not your fault, don't feel bad. You couldn't have known that this would happen. I am sure this tragedy had to do with the birds metabolism. There is no way you could have known something was wrong with it.

Reti


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Reti said:


> It's not your fault, don't feel bad. You couldn't have known that this would happen. I am sure this tragedy had to do with the birds metabolism. There is no way you could have known something was wrong with it.
> 
> Reti


Thank you, but I think what is hitting me hardest is that one of the birds that died was "angel". I had to help her along as a youngster last year because she was getting pushed to the side and picked on. 
What people at work and my friends don't understand is that these birds are my pets and I love each one of them.
I get sooooo angry when someone says "its just a pigeon", and you find that with the majority of VETS around here.
I really like this forum and thank you for the help and support.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

The only other thought I have right now, would be the addition of some Milk Thistle to help support this little one's liver, while it's bearing the brunt of the detoxing load.

Good luck and all the best,

Ron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

jazaroo said:


> The only other thought I have right now, would be the addition of some Milk Thistle to help support this little one's liver, while it's bearing the brunt of the detoxing load.
> 
> Good luck and all the best,
> 
> Ron



I think the milk thistle works great. I gave it long term to Victoria, my avitrol poisoned pigeon and she lived 22 months after the poisoning with no problems.


We all heard it at some point or another "it's just a pigeon". But to me and almost all of us here they are little angels.

Reti


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey gang,

Just wanted to add my 2 cents here because I think something really stinks about the meds we use with different names..and I was advised as so..

I only have 1 Pigeon since his rescue of about 2 Years ago, some may recall that story, name is Shelby. I actually rescued 4 in all in about 2 Months time, one died, the other 2 I set free, one was Rocky, some of you may have seen his video back then, but I'm more or less into Budgies, have 35 now, not a breeder, just an animal lover..

Now, I rescued a small type beagle chiwawa about 3 Months ago, was around 1 Month old, found abandoned in an apartment building in a box covered in all his poop/urine no food nor water. He was fine after I gave him an IV of Dex, fed her etc, was very dehydrated, reason for the Dex IV, I'm a former Vet Tech..Well, about a week later she broke out with major roundworm, so loaded that her belly showed extension and she would also vomit them up which means she could have had some blockage..How did she get them? Just so you know, moths, butterflies, carry them in most cases along with other parasites. And of course, being a little puppy, would chase them around my place, then finally doing the nasty, gulp! all gone..

Anyways, from my experience, I would have use strongid on her, a dewormer most Vets use today, but I had none and living in a 3RD World Country, neither did they..(DrugStores, Vet Supplies) however, I had a brand new bottle of Ivomec where I have always used Ivermectin 1%, both are 1%...I guessed her weight being about 1/2 a pound, should be 1 CC. But I wanted to be sure, called my Avian Vet who also see's Dogs & Cats, very popular Vet In Santo Domingo. He agreed, advised me to give 1 cc per day for 7 days...Well, the first day all was fine, the second day some 4 hours later after her dose, I noticed She could not stand very well, head was even going from side to side, eyes were like a pin, so I knew what is was...Now, I also was medicating a few of my buds, only one pin drop behind the head/shoulders, or some, I did PO Orally, same dose one drop. 

So attending to my new best friend with worry, I also had Budgie issues! Some looked dazed, one had a wing twitch.. I knew something was wrong here with this med!! Overall, everyone is fine since..Took about 2 days for Rocca, thats my puppy, my Buds were okay some 4 days later. So, what prompted me to this thread was the name of the med, Ivomec, same as I used..I tell you, do not use this med!! Or, use 1/2 of the dosage it tells you to use for whatever application and here is why..I called my Vet back with the above info, he told me that the Ivomec is a knock off of Ivermectin made by a different Pharma which he feels its really a higher ingredient range of 4%, not the true 1% reason? competition!! Money! works faster so to speak! HA!! He would not elaborate more because he feared of losing his License, but advised me to stay away from it. What does that tell you!?? I would hate to think that the Pharmaceutical that made this would do something so cruel and dangerous. But after hearing about our Government BS lately, I believe it! And stupid me! When I called him the first time, I asked about Ivermectin because I had some. I didn't, I had just bought a new bottle of that Ivomec and I bet if I said that name, he would have advised me of the issue then because he knew what happened as soon as I told him that I used Ivomec instead..

The odd thing is, you can buy 6% in drug stores for people, never heard of this coming in 4%. But hey, those folks can make anything, slap a label on it and sell it..Now, I know some members cannot get Ivermectin 1%, reason why most have to use another name..I say, stay away from this Ivomec, emptied mine down the toilet, definitely staying with the true name of Ivermectin 1%...I bet this is the problem with those pigeons, not the dosage! itself. If you can't get Ivermectin 1%, use Scatt, most all pet store have it or can get it online..I'm not sure why Ivermectin 1% is restricted in some Countries, but you should be able to get Scatt online if your pet store does not carry it..

Thats about it, just a friendly heads up from a very good source


Anthony


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi ANTONY, First this thread is over 6 years old,and there are many pigeon people that use Ivomec here in the USA, the type used is for animals and it comes in two different types 1% injection and .08% drench for sheep have used both in the past. When I was racing I used the injection type but I did not inject itall the racing guys that used it gave in drops to each bird., with homing pigeons we gave 3 drops own their throat with smaller birds we cut to 2 drops. The drench we used in the bath water. I now use raw Apple cidar vingar 1 or 2 Tbs spoons per gallion of drinking water twice a week, and it seems to keep the birds free of worms. .GEORGE*


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi George,

Thanks for your post...Yes, I'm aware its an old thread, reason I posted the info I did..This med is very dangerous, stay away from it or use 1/2 a dose you are instructed to use..Again, I stay with Ivermectin 1%, the true blue brand..

As for ACV, right on! I use it every other week for all my birds and even little Rocca..Usually one teaspoon to 1 Litre water via a coke bottle. The one I have is made by Braggs, of course with Mother..No other Vinegar will do..ACV with Mother has been tested to kill cancer as well as Fungus, parasites and bacteria. Most pigeons don't suffer from tumors like Budgies do, even on a 60/40 split diet of foods such as rice, broccoli, corn, etc..Meaning, my guys eat other foods 60% of the time over seeds...They are very prone to tumors..Also baking soda! If your bird ever gets a tumor, wing, testicle, whatever, use 1 teaspoon to 1 Liter water for a few Months about 3 times a week, it will kill the tumor...You can see a few Vids via Youtube..There is 99% of Sodium Bicarbonate in BS, this is a cure for cancer..You can also refer to a Dr Benkinsky, not sure of the spelling, via youtube. He also had a recent documentary on the discover channel this past week..

And of course ACV...I can say, its hard work, but I change up my guys water often week to week..and in doing all of these things, a pair of mine had a few clutches over the past 8 Months, 25 chicks in all. The chicks are huge! very healthy and seem to fledge much quicker then before I started doing all of this which also includes their diet. I also give Thyme, Alfalfa Sprouts, Garlic on their seeds every so often, not to much because it can do harm, so its around once a Month via their seed or mixed into their mush of foods. Garlic is also known to kill fungus, parasites, and bacteria..And of course, pigeons love it, but really the clove..Also, you can pin a few Clove,stickin it with a pin, soak them in water for a few hours and give that as drinking water, really helps if your pigeons are down on energy, sick with something etc..This too can be seen on youtube..LOL..and sorry, feel like I am hacking this thread..The point is, be very careful of Ivomec, there is something very wrong with its ingredients, use maybe 1/2 of what you should, see how your bird reacts to it in 24 hours, then work your way from there...Just my opinion from a very bad experience as noted..How can my dog and birds all get very sick, or really, OD from the proper dosage as indicated..I believe my Vet, and also experienced it..Just glad I didn't lose any of my family members..

Thanks!


Anthony


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

budgie14 said:


> Hi George,
> 
> Thanks for your post...Yes, I'm aware its an old thread, reason I posted the info I did..This med is very dangerous, stay away from it or use 1/2 a dose you are instructed to use..Again, I stay with Ivermectin 1%, the true blue brand..
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information! I have been saying this for years!!!! I do not trust Ivermectin and only use it in their bath water now. I have switched to Pyrantel Pamoate for treating roundworms. (I was the original poster of this thread!)
Mammals and birds can have a predisposed sensitivity to Ivermectin. Collies and some of the other 'herding breeds' are famous for it. That is why you have to be very careful when giving these animals 'heartgard' (contains ivermectin) for heartworm prevention. The side effect is 'temporary paralysis'. So the birds that I lost did not die of the dose.....they were temporarily paralyzed and got trampled to death :-(


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I hate to be thick, but was there ever a consenus on what the dosage of Ivermectin Sheep Drench (0.08%) is best? Are 3 tbsps per gallon too much? What is the best dosage in tsps or tblsps?


----------

